# Tempted to go to Midwest Furfest



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

it's really not far away from where I live. (only about 3 hours of drive time) But I don't know anyone who's actually going. Being autistic, that poses a whole host of problems by itself. (not including the potential crowds and noise) Is it worth it to go? i'm tempted to convince my parents to drive me down there and drop me off at the hotel with a friend I might convince to go with me, but avoiding the subject of why I want to go down there would be difficult. (have no interest in telling them, even though they are very accepting of pretty much everybody except complete assholes or racists) Do any of you going think I should try and make it down there?


----------



## noveltybest (Oct 12, 2016)

well I didn't know it started and its pretty far so I don't know what to say.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

If you can find someone to go with you to the con, then find another event going on in the same city as FF, then tell the parental this why you want to go. Just make it believable. (I typically wouldn't recommend telling your parents a fib, but sometimes a little white lie doesn't hurt anyone.) (And considering your age, you should be good whether you tell them or not.) 

As far as the amount of crazy at cons, when we went to Momo back in May, we had no idea what to expect. But it was amazing!! Everyone was totally cool, and helpful. Never saw any attitudes, even waiting in line to play any games. 

There were also plenty of out of the way spaces that you could go to to decompress if needed. Look on YouTube for any vids from FF. Look at the background stuff going on. Yes, there are ALOT of people, but you are all there for the same reason, so it's all good!! 

Keep us posted on your decision.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 12, 2016)

Yes, go, real life furries are much better to be around.


----------



## JayTheGryphon (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't know anyone IRL in the fandom except one person who doesn't suit. I'm simply gonna go and see what happens. I say you do the same!


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Oct 12, 2016)

Wait, having trouble telling what your age is from the post and your profile.  If you are NOT an adult, then please, if decide that you want to go, tell your parents exactly what you want to do.  If you think that crowds may be an issue for you among other things, it's not good to separate yourself from parents if they are three hours away.

IF you are an adult like your profile says (which is what I am assuming), I don't have input, have fun going or have fun doing something else I guess.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

I am 23, I just don't have a car, and still live with them (being autistic makes it difficult to find another place to live, and so does not ebing able to find the right job) so They are my primary transportation atm (at least for things further than 5 miles away) so while i'm not required to tell them jack shit, i do need to give them a good enough reason if i'm going to convince them to drive me down there.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Oct 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I am 23, I just don't have a car, and still live with them (being autistic makes it difficult to find another place to live, and so does not ebing able to find the right job) so They are my primary transportation atm (at least for things further than 5 miles away) so while i'm not required to tell them jack shit, i do need to give them a good enough reason if i'm going to convince them to drive me down there.


Alright. Sorry for my confusion about the age. I don't see any point in making a BS reason to go though, but I know nothing. Have fun if you fo go man.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

my family (extended family especially) are the kind of people who like to embarrass their children/nieces/nephews, and the friends of them. That's why I don't want to tell them i'm a furry, not to mention if I did it would also be a matter of time until it comes out that i'm bisexual, and that there are other things I do that they don't know about, and have no clue I do or have an interest in. (practicing martial arts, being a therian, the fact that I learned to throw knives with decent accuracy across the length of my backyard, the list goes on)


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Oct 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> my family (extended family especially) are the kind of people who like to embarrass their children/nieces/nephews, and the friends of them. That's why I don't want to tell them i'm a furry, not to mention if I did it would also be a matter of time until it comes out that i'm bisexual, and that there are other things I do that they don't know about, and have no clue I do or have an interest in. (practicing martial arts, being a therian, the fact that I learned to throw knives with decent accuracy across the length of my backyard, the list goes on)


Well shit man my dad is the exact same way with that kind of teasing, so I get the sentiment. I'm only 19 so my parents pretty much always knew what I was doing, or I woulsn't bother doing something. I guess there's a split between our personalities there.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I am 23, I just don't have a car, and still live with them (being autistic makes it difficult to find another place to live, and so does not ebing able to find the right job) so They are my primary transportation atm (at least for things further than 5 miles away) so while i'm not required to tell them jack shit, i do need to give them a good enough reason if i'm going to convince them to drive me down there.


Is there any chance you're friend drives? Or I guess not since the parentals might have to be involved. 

Uber or a taxi would be way too far. A bus would do it, but that might not be for you either. Dang it, why can't Scotty beam us up yet??


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 13, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Is there any chance you're friend drives? Or I guess not since the parentals might have to be involved.
> 
> Uber or a taxi would be way too far. A bus would do it, but that might not be for you either. Dang it, why can't Scotty beam us up yet??


parents would still know about it, because I live with them...but not the point. I'd still need to give them a good reason for why i'm staying in a hotel in another state for the week (and find a way off work if I start my new position at the hotel I work at by then)


Shameful_Cole said:


> Well shit man my dad is the exact same way with that kind of teasing, so I get the sentiment. I'm only 19 so my parents pretty much always knew what I was doing, or I wouldn't bother doing something. I guess there's a split between our personalities there.


I'm usually the same way, but I don't want them to know about those things...because they'd start asking questions like why, where, who i'm doing it with (in the case of the martial arts) how (likely the throwing knife question) what (for the being a therian part) the amount of bs i had to deal with in school, taught me to hide things, and hide them well. it's not something i enjoy doing with my family...but at this point i feel it's a necessity, because i've been doing it for so long already. how do you casually explain to your parents who've never seen you fight and believe you have no experience in it or knowledge of self-defense that you can break every bone in someone else's hand using only three fingers to do it? Or that you can throw a knife over 50 feet away and still embed the blade in the target? that's not something they'd be thrilled to suddenly find out...


----------

